# IDK what to list as my horses colors...



## perfectnhot (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm sure I come off as a complete Idiot asking.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Black tobiano, bay tobiano (or brown, would need a better photo) and chestnut. In order from top photo to bottom photo. Though unless your mare is tested I'd tend to say brown for her because of the light flank... classic marker for brown!


----------



## perfectnhot (Oct 3, 2011)

Her hair is really short, and you can see skin through it.. We're working on that. I have not had her long.. but she's a super easy keeper. that is all grass. (=
Thank you so very much (=


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I still think she looks brown to me, that lighter colour around the flanks is telling. Or MAYBE smokey black... maybe.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I see brown too, but the photo isn't great.

Just a note - a horse can be homozygous for black and still be bay or brown


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Listen to Chiilaa... she is amazing.

And re the homozygous black thing - SO TRUE. I wouldn't be surprised if one of my two was homozygous for black and neither of them are actually black. One is bay, the other buckskin.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

blue eyed pony said:


> Listen to Chiilaa... she is amazing.


:hug: Not amazing, just have no life :rofl:


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

lol if that's true of you then it's even truer of me!


----------



## perfectnhot (Oct 3, 2011)

is it possible for me to post another picture in the same thread?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Of course it is lol


----------



## perfectnhot (Oct 3, 2011)

(pssssssst.... I'm not smart enough to figure out how)


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Are you using the quick reply to reply to threads?


----------



## perfectnhot (Oct 3, 2011)

I was. I figured out that was in fact my problem. Thanks!


----------



## 1RedAce (Oct 11, 2011)

if your mare is homozygous was she tested? and if so is she homozygous black or homozygous tobiano? she tobiano and looks like a bleached black and white if she were a bay there woud be brown  or fading around the eyes and muzzle.

second photo bay and white tobiano
third a sorrel or chestnut


----------



## perfectnhot (Oct 3, 2011)

I suppose the pervious owners had her tested, that's what relayed to me when I purchased her. But if it makes a difference I can have my vet test her for my records.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

No one is doubting that she is black. Just that she cannot possibly be homozygous and have a chestnut foal. Black and chestnut are controlled on the same locus, the E locus, and black is dominant (E), while chestnut is recessive (e). To be homozygous for black, your horse has two black genes on the locus, so she would be EE. So she can only ever pass on an E gene, which is black, and dominant. Even if the foal got a red gene from it's sire, it would still be Ee, which would display as black. So since her foal is chestnut, it proves that she is not homozygous. There is no need to even test - a chestnut has two ee genes - one from each parent. Therefore, your mare is clearly Ee - heterozygous black carrying chestnut.


----------



## perfectnhot (Oct 3, 2011)

OH HAHAH as far as I know she's never had a baby!


----------



## perfectnhot (Oct 3, 2011)

She's only 6. The gelding is 23 and our stallion is 8.
I am sorry for the confusion!!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Oooooh now that makes a bit more sense lol. I was assuming she was the dam and the stallion was the sire and the gelding their produce lol.


----------



## perfectnhot (Oct 3, 2011)

I figured that's where that was coming from. haha. SO glad to have cleared that up!


----------



## 1RedAce (Oct 11, 2011)

the reason I asked about homozygous is because 
homozygous tobiano means she will always throw a tobiano gene to foal (meaning never throw a solid foal)

homozygous black means she will never throw a red foal.


----------



## perfectnhot (Oct 3, 2011)

she should never throw a solid foal... i dont know about color. I guess we'll find out a year from spring. (=


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

And here I am back again.

Just because a foal receives the tobiano gene does not mean it can't be solid. Tobiano can express anywhere from really loud right through to just a sock, or no white at all. Just to keep us on our toes lol.


----------



## perfectnhot (Oct 3, 2011)

That is rather intriguing. I guess I have a LOT to learn! Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

i dont know that top one looks a lil bit lika blue roan


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Nope not roan. Roan is a LOT more pronounced than anything you see in OP's photos and I honestly don't see any roan at all.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

EthanQ said:


> i dont know that top one looks a lil bit lika blue roan


I think what you're seeing, Ethan, is the shine on the mare's coat.


----------

